# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Eνισχυτής, Home Cinema & HiFi > [HiFi] Kenwood KA-3700

## vlahoskwn

γεια σας
ενας γειτονας εχεις τον παραπανω ενισχυτη και τον ειδα που τον πεταγε στον καδο και μου τον εδωσε
αυτος δεν θυμοτανε τη ειχε και τον εβαλα να δω αν κανει με το που τον αναψα νομιζω οτι εβγαλε λιγο καπνο
(νομιζω ομως δεν ειμαι σιγουρο)καμμενο δεν μυρησε (μπορειτε να δειτε στην εικονα που στο περιπου εβγαλε)
και θα ηθελα αν γινεται με την βοηθεια σας να τον επισκευσω (εχω διαβασει και παρακολουθησει πολλα βιβλια και ξερω καποια πραγματα)και αν δεν μπορεσω δεν πειραει θα εχω αποκτησει καποιες γνωσεις
εχω κολλητηρι και πολυμετρο 

IMAG0005.jpgIMAG0006.jpgIMAG0007.jpgIMAG0008.jpg

και σαυτην εκει που εχω κανει ενα στρογγυλο μου φαινεται εβγαλε λιγο καπνο
IMAG0005.jpg

----------


## Δημήτρης104

Κωνσταντίνε ξέρεις να διαβάζεις σχέδιο? Αν ναι υπάρχει ελπίδα. Επίσης έχε υπ όψι δεδομένου ότι ο ενισχυτής είναι 30+ χρόνων θα πρέπει να ελέγξεις όλους τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς και τις επαφές διακοπτών και ποτενσιομέτρων.Οι φωτογραφίες δεν είναι αρκετά καθαρές για να φανεί κάτι οπτικά. Ξεκίνα ελέγχοντας ότι έχεις σωστές τάσεις τροφοδοσίας.
http://www.eserviceinfo.com/download.php?fileid=51117

----------


## vlahoskwn

δεν εχω ξανα διαβασει σχεδιο αλλαθα προσπαθησω
μπορεις να μου πεις αναλυτικα βημα βημα ωστε να μην κανω κανα λαθος(και η παραμικρη λεπτομερεια με βοηθαει)

----------


## Δημήτρης104

Δεν είναι εύκολο φίλε, ειδικά από μακριά. Όπως σου έγραψα αν οι ασφάλειες (έχει 4, δυο στην τροφοδοσία και δυο στις εξόδους) είναι καλές συνέκρινε τις τάσεις μ αυτές του σχηματικού, βέβαια στις εξόδους δεν θα έχεις συνδεμένα ηχείο αλλά κάποια αντίσταση ισχύος, πχ 15Ω 10W. Aν είναι κάποια καμένη δεν τον συνδέεις στο ρεύμα αλλα τσεκάρεις ημιαγωγούς, αντιστάσεις κτλ.

----------


## vlahoskwn

ωραια μπορεις; να μου πεις που να μετρησω τασεις;

----------


## Δημήτρης104

Να δεις αν έχεις offset στην εξοδο, σωστή ταση τροφοδοσίας του τελικου, και μετα επιμέρους τάσεις οπως δείχνει το σχηματικό.

----------


## vlahoskwn

οκ απλα δεν θα εχω κανα θεμα να τον βαλω στην μπριζα μιας και εβγλε καπνους ετσι;
δεν θα κανει κανα μπαμ να τρεχουμε(θα εχω και εφφε βραδυατικα)

----------


## vlahoskwn

και να τα κανω με την σειρα που γραφεις;

----------


## east electronics

Κωνσταντινε θα σου δωσω οσες πληροφοριες χρειαζεσαι για την επισκευη  αλλα σε καμμια περιπτωση δεν θα επιτρεψω το θεμα αυτο να γινει μεσανατολικο οπως παλαιοτερα θεματα που εχεις δημιουργησει . Οποιαδηποτε θεματα ασχετα με την επισκευη θα διαγραφουν . 
Επισης  Σε καμμια περιπτωση  δεν θα δεχθω ΠΜ για αυτο το θεμα και οτι ειναι να συζητηθει θα πρεπει να γινει εδω ωστε και αλλοι φιλοι μας να κερδισουν κατι απο την συζητηση . 

Εαν εισαι συμφωνος μπορουμε να ξεκινησουμε . 

Λιγα πραγματα για την ιστορια του μηχανηματος :

Στο μηχανημα σου συμβαινει το παρακατω :

κατα 99% το μηχανημα αυτο εχει καει στο παρελθον και ο Ελληναρας τεχνικος αλλαξε τρανσιστορ εξοδου με τα αντιστοιχα που βρηκε στο βιβλιο το οποιο δεν διαβασε σωστα και επελεξε το BD 243  το οποιο το βιβλιο δινει αντιστοιχο με δυο σταυρους ...Οπου φυσικα ουδεις ποτε γυρισε πισω στις πρωτες σελιδες  ωστε να δει τι ειναι οι δυο σταυροι  , που σημαινουν οτι απο ολα τα χαρακτηριστικα του αντιστοιχου τρανσιστορ ταιριαζουν μονο η ταση και η ενταση και ολα τα υπολοιπα με κυριοτερο την πολωση   αλλα και την χωρητικοτητα δεν ταιριαζαν ουτε για αστειο . 

Περα απο αυτο ο ενισχυτης αυτος δεν εχει ρυθμιση πολωσης οπου αν χρειαστει να αλλαξεις τρανσιστορ με μη αυθεντικα θα πρεπει να προσθεσεις και ρυθμιση οπου η πλακετα την εχει ετοιμη απλα κολλας ενα ρυθμιστικο το ρυθμιζεις και τελειωνεις μια χαρα .

Η προσεγγιση ειναι να δεις τι εξοδου φοραει επανω , 
να τα αλλαξεις με αυθεντικα 
Να κοιταξεις τα οδηγα εαν ειναι καμμενα  να αλλαξεις τις αντιστασεις που ειναι καμμενες , να αλλαξεις ολους τους ηλεκτρολυτικους εναν εναν  λογο ηλικιας να προσθεσεις τα τριμμερακια να ρυθμισεις να καθαρισεις τα παντα ποτενισομετρα διακοπτες κλπ  και θα εχεις ενα εξαιρετικα ταχυ και πολυ γλύκο μηχανακι αλλα δυστυχως μικρο σε ισχυ . 

Σαφως δεν εχει νοημα να βιαστεις να απαντησεις . θα πρεπει πρωτα να σκεφτεις εαν εισαι ετοιμος για κατι τετοιο  και μετα να αποφασισεις . Το κοστος  για τα υλικα εαν δεν αλλαξεις και τους μεγαλους ηλεκτρολυτικους δεν θα ξεπερασει τα 25 ευρω  αλλα οπως ειπα θελει δουλεια αργα και μεθοδικα . 

Αν δεν εισαι ετοιμος μην συνεχισεις στο νημα και αναζητησε καποιον επαγγελματια που μπορει να εκτελεσει τα παραπανω με συνεση και προσοχη . 

Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## vlahoskwn

γεια σου σακη
απο την τελευταια φορα εχω βαλει μυαλο και δεν προκειται να κανω τα λαθη που εκανα στο παρελθον και ουτε πμ θα στειλω (μονο ενα πμ θα σου στειλω αλλα για αλλο λογο να σε ρωτησω κατι ασχετο μαυτο)
τα τρανσιστορ εξοδου ειναι τα sk c1827 75b εαν διακρινω σωστα
τωρα με το ματι δεν βλεπω καποιες αντιστασεις καμμενες τα οδηγα πως βλεπω εαν ειναι καμμενα;

θα ηθελα μιας και εχεις την προθεση να με βοηθησεις(και σε ευχαριστω πολυ) να μου λες οσο ποιο αναλυτικα γινεται ωστε να μην κανω κανενα λαθος

edit εχουμε και ενα νεο στοιχειο ο γειτονας που μου το εδωσε μου ειπε οτι τελευταια φορα που θυματε να τον ακουσε του βραχνιαζε στα δυο καναλια

----------


## east electronics

Χρειαζεσαι ενα πολυμετρο  στην θεση διοδου  οπου πρεπει να δει καθε ημιαγωγο  μεταξυ βασης συλλεκτη κλαι μεταξυ βασης και εκπομπου οπου περιμενεις μια τιμη απο 0,4-0,6 του βολτ  και ειναι φυσιολογικη 
Μετα μετρας και μεταξυ συλλεκτη και εκπομπου ωστε να δεις εαν εκει υπαρχει καποιο βραχυκυκλωμα .( οπου φυσικα θα παρεις τιμη μηδεν η κατι τετοιο ) 

Η τοποθετηση των ακροδεκτων πανω στα τρανσιστορ ειναι διαφορετικη στα ΝΡΝ απο οτι στα ΡΝΡ σιγουρα θα βρεις πολλα βιντεακια στο utube . 

Καθε ενας ημιαγωγος που σου δειχνει κατι παραξενο  θα πρεπει με μεγαλη προσοχη να τον βγαζεις εξω ωστε η μετρηση να μην επιρεαζεται απο αλλα στοιχεια του κυκλωματος . 

ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ υπαρχει αρκετα μεγαλη περιπτωση εναν ημιαγωγο να τον μετρας εξω απο την πλακετα και να σου δειχνει μια χαρα και να τον βαζεις μεσα στην πλακετα και να δημιουργει προβληματα   αλλα σε αυτο θα φτασουμε πιο μετα . 

Σε οτι αφορα τις αντιστασεις οι οποιες και αυτες θα πρεπει επισης να μετρηθουν ολες ( αφου βρεις και μαθεις τον κωδικα χρωαμτων   και πανω στην πλακετα ειναι πολυ πιθανον να μετρας καποια η οποια δειχνει πολυ χαμηλοτερα απο την τιμη της προφανως γιατι εχει παραληλα κατι απο πανω της  και θα πρεπει  να σε ανησυχει μονο αν υπαρχει τιμη πολυ μεγαλυτερη απο αυτην που γραφει επανω η αντισταση . ΚΑι σε αυτη την περιπτωση οπου εχεις αμφιβολια την βγαζεις εξω και την μετρας . 


Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## vlahoskwn

πολυμετρο εχω 
τωρα μηπως θα μπορουσες με βαση το σχεδιο να μου λες για το καθε τι που πρεπει να μετραω τον αιθμο που εχει ωστε να μην κανω καναν λθος;

----------


## east electronics

Οχι βεβαια ...Θα ακολουθησεις τις οδηγιες που σου εδωσα , θα ψαξεις να δεις που και πως ειναι τα ποδρακια απο καθε ημιαγωγο , και θα βρεις επισης και τον κωδικα χρωματων των αντιστασεων  ωστε να μπορεσεις να κανεις σωστη δουλεια .Βοηθεια θα παρεις αν καπου κολλησεις και τα συμπερασματα που βγαζεις ειναι λαθος .  Κατα τα αλλα λυσεις τυπου  αλλαξε αυτο και αλλαξε εκεινο απο εμενα δεν παιζουν . 

Πληροφοριες για τους ημιαγωγους http://alldatasheet.com/

----------


## vlahoskwn

αυτος ειναι καλος κωδικας;
ειπα να ξεκινησω με της αντιστασεις που ειναι και ποιο ευκολο η δεν πρεπει να ξεκινησω απο της αντιστασεις;
τα ημιαγωγα ποια ειναι;

http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%A7%...84%CF%89%CE%BD

----------


## vlahoskwn

το site που μου εστειλες δεν δουλευει

----------


## east electronics

το σιτε το διορθωσα  και εδω http://alldatasheet.com/

Κωνσταντινε παψε να βομβαρδιζεις το νημα με  ερωτησεις. Αν δεν ξερεις τι ειναι ημιαγωγος κοιτα πρωτα στο google  και αν δεν καταλαβεις τοτε βαλε μια ερωτηση . 

Το φορουμ δεν ειναι chat room για να μιλαμε εσυ και εγω  ηδη εχεις καταναλωσει παραπανω απο μια ωρα για να γραψω αυτα που χρειαζεσαι ... 

Ειναι η τελευταια φορα που θα το επιτρεψω τα επομενα ποστ με τετοιου ειδους ερωτηματα θα διαγραφουν χωρις προειδοποιηση  . Καλα παιδια που μας διαβαζουν εχουν την προθεση να βοηθησουν και ολοι μαζι ισως να μαθουμε και κατι παραπανω που δεν γνωριζουμε  αμφιβαλω εαν κανενας απο αυτους που μας διαβαζει εχει την προθεση να σου απανταει σε ερωτησεις τι ειναι ημιαγωγος .

----------


## vlahoskwn

μετρησα ολες της αντιστασεις και βρηκα μερικα προβληματα απλα μου ειπε οτι πρπει να τη μετρησω και εξω απο τον ενισχυτη για σιγουρια και σκεφτηκα πριν της βγαλω(αυριο περιμενω και την μυτη για το κολλητηρι γιαυτο δεν της βγαζω ακομη) να δεις της μετρησεις και αν μπορεις να δεις της τιμες απο αυτες της αντιστασεις στο σχηματικο γιατι σε μερικες δεν φαινονται καλα

r40=0.9
r37=1.3
r17=118
r18=117
r24=πεπει να ειναι 36 αλλα ξεκιναει απο 20 και φτανει στο 36(δεν ξερω αν ειναι προβλημα)
r50=1.50
r59=1.50
r=53 και r52= δεν διακρινω τα χρωματα
r19=27 πρεπει και βγαζει 13
r20= 22

----------


## ggr

Στις μετρησεις που δειχνεις παρελειψες κατι πολυ σημαντικο.... Δεν αναφερεις αν ειναι Ω, ΚΩ η ΜΩ.  Για ξανακαντες προσεκτικα. 
Το πολυμετρο σου θα το βαλεις στα ΟΗMS , Εαν δεν ειναι autoranging θα το βαζεις σε καθε αντισταση που μετρας στην κλιμακα που ειναι μεγαλυτερη της αντιστασης . Αν πχ θελεις να μετρησεις μια αντισταση 2,2 ΚΩ θα βαλεις την κλιμακα στα 20Κ. Για αντιστασεις που δεν γνωριζεις την τιμη θα ξεκινας απο την μεγαλυτερη κλιμακα και θα κατεβαινεις μεχρι να παρεις μια σαφη ενδειξη.
 Φυσικα για να ειναι οι μετρησεις σου σωστες θα πρεπει  να ξεκολησεις τον ενα ακροδεκτη της αντιστασης απο το τυπωμενο, γιατι παραλληλιζονται με αλλα εξαρτηματα και αλλοιωνετει η μετρηση.
 Αν και για ενα γρηγορο ελεγχο που γινεται κυριως στις αντιστασεις μικρης τιμης (που πολλες φορες παιζουν τον ρολο ασφαλειοαντιστασης), μπορεις να τις μετρησεις απευθειας επανω στο τυπωμενο. Αν εχουν καει παρουσιαζουν διακοπη, οποτε και να παραλληλιζονται αλλες, δεν θα μετρησης χαμηλη τιμη (λιγο μπακαλιστικος αυτος ο τροπος, αλλα οταν εχει καποιος μια σχετικη πειρα , τον ακολουθει για γρηγορα αποτελεσματα)
Και μια συμβουλη, καλο θα ειναι οτι κανεις να το κανεις με καποιο εμπειρο ατομο διπλα σου( αν εχεις αυτη τη δυνατοτητα) Θα κερδισεις χρονο, θα εχεις αποτελεσμα στην επισκευη σου και θα μαθεις και κατι.
 Μονο με μηνυματα απο το φορουμ δυστυχως δεν μπορει να γινει μια επισκευη. Φιλικα.

----------


## vlahoskwn

σε kohm ειναι ολες
το πολυμετρο ειναι το facom 711 το οποιο ειναι ηλεκτρονικο
τωρα να της ξανα μετρησω;

----------


## Δημήτρης104

http://www.vintageshifi.com/repertoire-pdf/Kenwood.php
Έχει πιο καθαρο σχεδιο και περισσότερες πληροφορίες. Οι τιμές που γράφεις ειναι όλες λάθος σε σύγκριση με το σχέδιο.

----------


## vlahoskwn

οποτε να της ξηλωσω και να της μετρησω εκτος ενισχυτη;

----------


## Δημήτρης104

Ετσι φαίνεται. Το ενα ποδαράκι όπως σου είπαν πιο πριν. Εσύ ξέρεις.

----------


## vlahoskwn

οποτε αυριο θα ξεκολησω σε ολες το ενα ποδαρακι και θα της μετρησω(τωρα με αυτο το σχηματικο ειναι ποιο ευκολο μιας και φαινονται ολα καθαρα και εχει και part list)
βρηκα αυτο εδω τον οδηγο για το πως μετραμε τα τρανσιστορ εγω ποιο πρεπει να ακουλουθησω;
και ποσο πρεπει να βγαζουνε μιας και δεν βρισκω το datasheet
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=48447

----------


## Δημήτρης104

σου είπε ο Σάκης ατο #11

----------


## vlahoskwn

αυτο που δεν καταλαβα ειναι ποιος ειναι ο εκοπομπος και ποιος ο συλλεκτης μιας και δεν βρησκω το datasheet
το πολυμετρο εχει και για διοδους

----------


## Δημήτρης104

Έχει τα ποδαράκια των τρανζίστορ στο service manual. Απο εκεί μπορεις να βρεις πιο είναι η βάση,ο συλλέκτης και ο εκπομπος. Σκέψου και λίγο. Μην τα θέλεις ολα έτοιμα.

----------


## vlahoskwn

δεν τα θελω ετοιμα απλα δεν το ειδα
οποτε αυριο θα ελεγξω αντιστασεις και τα τρανσιστορ και βλεπουμε
σε ενα που το εκανα για δοκιμη μου εβγαλε 0,234 στην διοδο ειναι καλα;

----------


## Δημήτρης104

. ΟΚ καλώς ,
"Μην τα θέλεις ολα έτοιμα"
 το γραψα με καλή πρόθεση μη παρεξηγεις.

----------


## vlahoskwn

> . ΟΚ καλώς ,
> "Μην τα θέλεις ολα έτοιμα"
>  το γραψα με καλή πρόθεση μη παρεξηγεις.


δεν παρεξηγω

για τα τρανσιστορ μεταξυ βασης και εκπομπου μου βγαζει 0,5 και στα 4
μεταξυ συλεκτη και εκπομπου μου βγαζει 1,2 με 1,3(παιζει)

----------


## Δημήτρης104

Μάλλον πρεπει να τα ξεκολλήσεις απο την πλακέτα. Αν το πολυμετρο δείχνει 1,2V μεταξύ συλεκτη κι εκπομπου εκτός πλακέτας είναι καμένα.

----------


## vlahoskwn

πως να λυσω της ρεδελιτσες που εχει να κρατανε τα ποτενσιομετρα;
ωστε να το λυσσω για να μπορω να δουλευω ποιο ευκολα

----------


## ggr

Που το βλεπεις το δυσκολο? απλα ενα παξιμαδακι εχουν που τα συγκρατει στη προσοψη.

----------


## vlahoskwn

Kαλησπερα!!!

μετρησα ολες της αντιστασεις με το ενα ποδαρακι τους ξεκολημενο και θελω να μου πειτε λιγο στο σχεδιο ποσο ειναι η r52 μιας και δεν μπορω να δω τα χρωματα της 
η r4 βγαζει 56 kohms ενω θα επρεπε 82 kohms
η r42 παλι δεν μπορω να δω τα χρωματα αλλα βλεπω οτι εχει κανει μια μικρη ρωγμη περιπου στη μεση

και εχει κοντα στα τρανσιστορ εξοδου 4 κεραμικες αντιστασεις που γραφουν MPC 70 0.470ΩΚ απο της 4 η μια γραφει FU-77 ενω οι αλλες 3 γραφουν FU-78
της μετρησα και παιζουν απο 0,5Ω εως 1,4Ω ειναι σωστες αυτες;

τον κωδικα τον εβλεπα με βαση αυτο το site
http://www.dannyg.com/examples/res2/resistor.htm

----------


## ggr

Η R42 αν δεις το manual ειναι 22Ω.
Η R4 σου εβγαλε 56Κ αντι για 82Κ  πιθανον γιατι την μετρησες ακουμπωντας τα δαχτυλα σου στους ακροδεκτες και παραλληλιστηκε η αντισταση του σωματος σου με την αντισταση που μετραγες.
Οι υπολοιπες αντιστασεις που αναφερεις ειναι 0,47 Ω και ειναι ισχυος.

----------


## vlahoskwn

η r42 ξεκιναει απο 30 και παιζει μεχρι 26Ω ειναι καλη; εγω λεω να την αλλαξω εστω προληπτικα
η r52;
οι ισχυος ειναι καλες;

----------


## ggr

R52 = 82 K  Το manual ειναι εδω http://www.eserviceinfo.com/download.php?fileid=51117
R42 αφου βλεπεις οτι εχει ρωγμη μαλλον ειναι αρπαγμενη, Αλλαξε την.
Τις ισχυος μετρα τις ξανα προσεκτικα.αν δεν εισαι σιγουρος αλλαξε τις και αυτες.

----------


## windmill82

οτι θεωρεις υποπτο αλλαξε το , ετσι κι αλλιως το κοστος ειναι ασημαντο.

----------

